# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  iPhone 6

## Sirius

Si do te duket iPhone 6

Ende nuk dihet data e sakt por supozohet te jete 9 Shtator, kesaj rradhe do te jene tri modele, vazhdimi i iPhone 5C, iPhone 6 dhe iPhone Air.
Pritet me kushtru diku rreth 966 $ per modelin me ekran 5.5-inch dhe 858 $ modeli 4.7-inch.
Lidhje me dizajnin edhe kesaj rradhe fotot e para rrejdhin nga Jimmy Lin i cili pate postu foto te iPhone 5C vitin e kalum.



Ky i perngjan shume dizajnit te brendshem te iPhone 5

----------


## Sirius



----------


## Sirius



----------

